# Great saw with a few annoyances



## mark88

I know what you mean with this whole description about it…maybe more…lol…I have the exact same saw. Baught it last july and I have a freud diablo blade in it. luckily i got mine with the stand it comes with because if you dont have a stand for that saw its useless. you cant cut pieces smaller than the table on it really otherewise you got wood shootin everywhere. its not good for cutting very thin/skinny wood either because it just shreads it and splits it. sometimes i think the saw is just a heavy duty construction or framing saw not meant for woodworking BUT i am a big time dewalt fan!


----------



## Rick_Boyett

I've got the previous generation of this saw and it sucks to see that DeWalt has yet to figure out that dust collection is important. Otherwise it is an outstanding saw.

Mark,

I haven't had any issues cutting thin strips of wood. I find myself using my saw all the time. One thing you could try is to put a piece of painters masking tape over the area to be cut. That will definitely prevent any tear out from the stock. I believe there is also a clamp attachment available for holding smaller stock to the table.


----------



## sidestepmcgee

best saw i own,use everyday for work very easy to fix if something breaks.other saws are not so easy to repair.solid construction which is why i love ,i can put this saw in the truck and not worry about it getting hurt.


----------



## mark88

ya but the clamps are too far to hold some of my cuts lol…thx rick


----------



## a1Jim

I had the older version of this saw for years and worked well on many jobs for many years. the festool comparision is kind of a tough one given that festool sells for $ 1300 about twice of the dewalt. Thanks for the review.


----------



## getneds

it is a pretty heavy saw at that. But it doesn't shift around so thats good. Must have a storng back to move it constantly. I'm not that big so maybe it's just me.


----------



## sidestepmcgee

it is hard to fine tune,I take mine apart once every 6 months and retighten everything and put locktite on the screws.I just had to do a 2 year checkup from the build up of metal dust from the miter slide ,man does she sing now.I seen every other brand fail to keep up with a construction pace,doesnt mean that I wont get the bosch for the shop and only for the shop.


----------



## WilliamEarl

I've never had to tune mine extensively and have been very happy with the performance. I was able to get better cut line position by making up a hardwood zero clearance type insert and following the cut lines on either side of the blade. I do have to replace it as it wears a bit in service. I have tamed the dust issue, mostly by brute force. None of the add ons worked. I constructed an enclosure (out of double wall cardboard) that encloses the rear area of the saw travel with minimal extra volume. I then added a dust collector entry (6" x 8") located in the path of the saw dust throw. My system gathers all of the light dust that normally flies around and ends up in your lungs. Heavies fall to the bottom of the enclosure. The advantage I have is that my dust collector is a 3 HP Oneida that pulls like a force of nature.


----------



## robogreg

I have this same saw and for dust collection I use one of these hoods, http://www.fastcap.com/chopshop-sawhood.aspx It works greats.


----------



## Webb

Wow - that is one serious dust hood!!


----------



## roman

I've also had the older version for about six years now. I have ZERO complaints except the dust extraction which is virtually useless.


----------



## mauiwindwalker

My dust 'collection' for this saw consists of using it outside my shop underneath an overhang! Seriously, I tried to build a hood for it but the saw is too big for an effective hood (at least a homebuilt one). So I just gave up and moved it outdoors. Fortunately I live where the weather allows me this luxury.


----------



## michstairguy

I have the 10in version of this saw. I love it! The dust bag is worthless as well and this is something that noone seems to get right. Hooking a vac up to the outlet helps a bit but not perfect. If anyone is looking at the 717 or 718 think real hard about the led worklight that connects to it, way better than any laser as you dont need to make any adjustments it casts a shadow from the blade to exactly where the blade is gonna cut on the workpiece its flawless. Overall a top notch product that the boys at Dewalt should be proud of. I will post a review of the dw717after having it for a few months.


----------

